# I RESCUED A HUMAN TODAY



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

The following came from my daughter who works for a humane society. A worthwhile read.

I rescued a human today.
Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering
apprehensively into the kennels. I felt her need instantly and knew
I had to help her. I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she
wouldn't be afraid. As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view
from a little accident I had in the back of my cage. I didn't want
her to know that I hadn't been walked today. Sometimes the shelter
keepers get too busy and I didn't want her to think poorly of them.
As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldn't feel sad about
my past. I only have the future to look forward to and want to make
a difference in someone's life. She got down on her knees and made
little kissy sounds at me. I shoved my shoulder and side of my head
up against the bars to comfort her. Gentle fingertips caressed my
neck; she was desperate for companionship. A tear fell down her
cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that all would be well.
Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I
instantly jumped into her arms. I would promise to keep her safe. I
would promise to always be by her side. I would promise to do
everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her
eyes. I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. So many
more are out there who haven't walked the corridors. So
many more to be saved. At least I could save one.

I rescued a human today.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

This has already been posted just a few days ago, but it is still a very good poem.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That was nice, thank you. Honestly I've walked those corridors and know the pain that goes on in shelters, it's a refreshing change to see something said that isn't so depressing!


----------

